# Will that be one tortoise or two?



## FlatStanley (Aug 6, 2013)

I never really gave any thought to the social well being of my pancake tortoise until recently. Being new to the hobby I purchased one tortoise, like most newbies do, and set up the habitat and thought I was done. Now I'm not sure. Does anybody out there think that owning one tortoise could lead to loneliness and be detrimental to its health? If yes, do you believe certain species of tortoises are more prone to feeling lonely? PLMK


----------



## OCTortoiseGuy (Aug 6, 2013)

No, they do not feel lonely. They prefer to be by themselves in there own territory.


----------



## hunterk997 (Aug 6, 2013)

I think adding a second tortoise would become a danger to their health. 


Sent from my Ipod using the tortoiseforum app


----------



## wellington (Aug 6, 2013)

There are a few species that do better together then others. However, most, if not all would prefer to be alone. If you wanted to get another pancake, which is the only tortoise that should be housed with the one you have, then get two instead of one. You will have a better chance of them not bullying each other. Best if you could have a 1 make to 2 female ratio and a very large enclosure.


Btw, love your tortoises name. My son did Flat Stanley when he was little. I just receive him from my great niece last year. I love Flat Stanley.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 6, 2013)

I personally never like keeping a single tortoise, I always as a rule have them as pairs, trios or more.


----------



## Tom (Aug 6, 2013)

Pancakes are one of the only tortoises that do tend to congregate in groups regularly in the wild. However, they are just fine all alone, and do not need or want company. Company would only be tolerated, at best, or attacked as an intruder at worst. I highly recommend against pairs, but groups with only one male in a large well decorated and planted enclosure usually work.


----------

